# Infiltrating the Cali Cartel 12/27-28



## bikewhorder (Dec 25, 2017)

Just a quick heads up that I'll be making an appearance In the heart of the cartel land this week. I'm going to be trying to keep a low profile in a 2017 Ford Mustang convertible that I just rented. The plan is to come up to the LA area Wednesday afternoon and hang out Wednesday night and I can come back up Thursday. I'd be willing to crash at someone's place if it's an option otherwise I can drop back to San Diego where I'm staying with my brother. So if anybody wants to meet up and hang out, buy me a beer or punch me in the face or whatever let me know. This is the disguise that I'll be wearing.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 25, 2017)

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## hellshotrods (Dec 25, 2017)

Nothing says TOURIST like a Ford Mustang convertible......   good goals!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 25, 2017)

*WOW ,I thought Sid Vicious passed away ,,guess Im wrong,,Enjoy the traffic,come up North next time and I will put you up,or put up with you 
Safe Travels*


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 25, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> Nothing says TOURIST like a Ford Mustang convertible......   good goals!



It was the cheapest option for some reason


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2017)

Make sure you stop at In-N-Out.


----------



## bike (Dec 25, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> It was the cheapest option for some reason



That is fun for so ca-v8 I hope!- I would do it!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey There! 
Come by for a bike ride on your way to or from. You can ride your choice of my riders down to the beach.
It is always a blast; I'l check around to see who's available.
Let me know....


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 25, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey There!
> Come by for a bike ride on your way to or from. You can ride your choice of my riders down to the beach.
> It is always a blast; I'l check around to see who's available.
> Let me know....
> View attachment 728922



You should do this...I highly recommend it!  Mark and many of the Cali Cartel have been great hosts to me on my trips out there.  And the riding along the O.C. beaches is hard to beat. Have a good trip. And enjoy that Mustang Convertible.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2017)

Wednesday's out for me, but I could do a Thursday ride.
You must have brought the Maine weather with you, Chris.
This is the coolest weather we've experienced all year.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2017)

Too bad you can't postpone the visit for a few days. Long Beach Bike Swap on Sunday and check out the Rose Parade on Monday.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Too bad you can't postpone the visit for a few days. Long Beach Bike Swap on Sunday and check out the Rose Parade on Monday.





Eh, I'm sure everything is priced in Californian dollars.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2017)

OK; so lets do an O.C. Weekly Beach Ride, Thursday Dec. 28:  9:00 A.M. my place to ride to 
Balboa, 10ish A.M. to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach.
I'l check in with Hippie Mike....
Lets Ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2017)

Evening ride in Monrovia around 7ish. Local ride around town, maybe a bite to eat & something to wet our whistles


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> OK; so lets do an O.C. Weekly Beach Ride, Thursday Dec. 28:  9:00 A.M. my place to ride to
> Balboa, 10ish A.M. to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach.
> I'l check in with Hippie Mike....
> Lets Ride!
> View attachment 729255 View attachment 729256



Ok im in.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kstone (Dec 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey There!
> Come by for a bike ride on your way to or from. You can ride your choice of my riders down to the beach.
> It is always a blast; I'l check around to see who's available.
> Let me know....
> View attachment 728922



Ohhhh gosh. I wanna come!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Wednesday's out for me, but I could do a Thursday ride.
> You must have brought the Maine weather with you, Chris.
> This is the coolest weather we've experienced all year.



This is Cold?  I was just surfing at Ocean Beach but I didn't notice that it was cold.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> This is Cold?  I was just surfing at Ocean Beach but I didn't notice that it was cold.



Cali cold is a brisk spring day in Maine.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Ohhhh gosh. I wanna come!!!



You're more than welcome to join us. I'm sure there's direct flights from Pittsburgh to L.A.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jimmy V said:


> You should do this...I highly recommend it!  Mark and many of the Cali Cartel have been great hosts to me on my trips out there.  And the riding along the O.C. beaches is hard to beat. Have a good trip. And enjoy that Mustang Convertible.






bikewhorder said:


> Ok im in.  Looking forward to it.






Kstone said:


> Ohhhh gosh. I wanna come!!!



All are welcome to join the fun.
Orange County airport is closest, Long Beach not far, LAX is always a pain, San Diego has beautiful beaches but still a little far for me to ride to.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> All are welcome to join the fun.
> Orange County airport is closest, Long Beach not far, LAX is always a pain, San Diego has beautiful beaches but still a little far for me to ride to.



Doh, i meant to say L.A.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Evening ride in Monrovia around 7ish. Local ride around town, maybe a bite to eat & something to wet our whistles



Thursday?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Thursday?





bikewhorder said:


> Just a quick heads up that I'll be making an appearance In the heart of the cartel land this week. I'm going to be trying to keep a low profile in a 2017 Ford Mustang convertible that I just rented. The plan is to come up to the LA area Wednesday afternoon and hang out Wednesday night and I can come back up Thursday. I'd be willing to crash at someone's place if it's an option otherwise I can drop back to San Diego where I'm staying with my brother. So if anybody wants to meet up and hang out, buy me a beer or punch me in the face or whatever let me know. This is the disguise that I'll be wearing.
> 
> View attachment 728815


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 26, 2017)

[emoji8]


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Ummm...yeah i read that...
> 
> There was other mention of riding on Thursday....
> 
> ...




I'm envious. I would love to go on a ride and hang out for drinks with our Brother DB bikewhorder. Rare opportunity. 




   <<<<<------------ Just keep that great smile on your face so he'll recognize you.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 26, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'm envious. I would love to go on a ride and hang out for drinks with our Brother DB bikewhorder. Rare opportunity.
> 
> View attachment 729366   <<<<<------------ Just keep that great smile on your face so he'll recognize you.




Dont be too jealous, I gotta work on Wednesday....


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 26, 2017)

Ok well just to be clear I'm coming up Wednesday afternoon, hopefully meeting some Monrovia Folk that night and then I guess I'll be competing in some like 50 mile Long Beach antique bicycle endurance test the following morning with triple three and friends. I don't think I've ever Ridden one of these old heaps for more than a mile so this should be interesting.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Ok well just to be clear I'm coming up Wednesday afternoon, hopefully meeting some Monrovia Folk that night and then I guess I'll be competing in some like 50 mile Long Beach antique bicycle endurance test the following morning with triple three and friends. I don't think I've ever Ridden one of these old heaps for more than a mile so this should be interesting.



Remember, for more than half of those '50 miles' you'll be riding " no hands"! Lol.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Ok well just to be clear I'm coming up Wednesday afternoon, hopefully meeting some Monrovia Folk that night and then I guess I'll be competing in some like 50 mile Long Beach antique bicycle endurance test the following morning with triple three and friends. I don't think I've ever Ridden one of these old heaps for more than a mile so this should be interesting.



Awesome. 
I'l hook ya up with a Rider....
We have to tell Hippie Mike to slow down every ride anyway; so its Same....


----------



## jomik (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Just a quick heads up that I'll be making an appearance In the heart of the cartel land this week. I'm going to be trying to keep a low profile in a 2017 Ford Mustang convertible that I just rented. The plan is to come up to the LA area Wednesday afternoon and hang out Wednesday night and I can come back up Thursday. I'd be willing to crash at someone's place if it's an option otherwise I can drop back to San Diego where I'm staying with my brother. So if anybody wants to meet up and hang out, buy me a beer or punch me in the face or whatever let me know. This is the disguise that I'll be wearing.
> 
> View attachment 728815



hey nick guess who and guess what?i'm probablly going to L A also on 2 4 2018.i'm still no good at this computer stuff.i think i've found a coach tho.c u there?


----------



## jomik (Dec 27, 2017)

AAAAA! i'm losin it. cant find your reply


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2017)

jomik said:


> AAAAA! i'm losin it. cant find your reply



I think you're in the wrong visiting California thread.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nickinators-going-to-california.123194/#post-823650


----------



## rickyd (Dec 27, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I think you're in the wrong visiting California thread.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/nickinators-going-to-california.123194/#post-823650




Right on, Nick and I will be there a few weeks later, for the Feb 4th CC ride. I do share bikewhorder's trepidation at the miles you guys put on tho...sheesh we're good if we do 10.... better go easy on the new kids! 

Darcie


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Ok well just to be clear I'm coming up Wednesday afternoon, hopefully meeting some Monrovia Folk that night and then I guess I'll be competing in some like 50 mile Long Beach antique bicycle endurance test the following morning with triple three and friends. I don't think I've ever Ridden one of these old heaps for more than a mile so this should be interesting.






Nickinator said:


> Right on, Nick and I will be there a few weeks later, for the Feb 4th CC ride. I do share bikewhorder's trepidation at the miles you guys put on tho...sheesh we're good if we do 10.... better go easy on the new kids!
> 
> Darcie



Just stay clear of Mark's( @tripple3 ) handlebars :eek:
@Jarod24


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry Mike but they gave me a choice between the Camaro and the Mustang and I had to go with a Camaro. I hope you'll still let me crash at your place.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Sorry Mike but they gave me a choice between the Camaro and the Mustang and I had to go with a Camaro. I hope you'll still let me crash at your place.
> 
> View attachment 729429



I think you better call & see about your original accommodations


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 27, 2017)

Choose the Camaro and get a...

 Notice it's plural!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Sorry Mike but they gave me a choice between the Camaro and the Mustang and I had to go with a Camaro. I hope you'll still let me crash at your place.
> 
> View attachment 729429




Sounds like a similar situation some the executives of the steel company I work for faced at Dearborn when they had to attend a meeting on why mislabeled steel was used in the manufacturer of about 300 Raptors and they chose to try to park their rented Toyota out front!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2017)

You should stay and check this out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2017)

Cali Infiltration Part 1


----------



## Intense One (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm miss in' SoCal and No'Cal.....all my family is still there!  I'm the only one who lost his way and ended up in Massachusetts.  Hopefully on my next visit, I can join up with my Caber family members for a ride in!  Same goes for any brave ones out in Cali who visit the Boston Area.....let me know and I'll set you up for a place to stay and a bike to ride.


----------



## Intense One (Dec 28, 2017)

Guessin we New Englanders need a place to thaw out every so often. With temps nearing single digits, it may be time!


----------



## Intense One (Dec 28, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Awesome.
> I'l hook ya up with a Rider....
> We have to tell Hippie Mike to slow down every ride anyway; so its Same....



Hippie Mike is my hero!


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm jealous. It's -7.6F / -22C right now where I am.   Glad you're having fun.


----------



## mike j (Dec 28, 2017)

Brother Bikewhorder was last seen riding off into the night w/ unknown members of the Cali cartel. This does not look like it will end happily. Please, a moment of silence for our departed brethren... I call dibs on his Bluebird.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm riding into the light.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2017)

mike j said:


> I call dibs on his Bluebird.



Sorry I already told Amanda she could have it in the event of my untimely demise.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2017)

But just so everyone knows I'm still alive and Kicking. I survived Mike's "hospitality" last night. And I also survived his vicious dog that he warned me about. He is a pretty vicious...cuddler..


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 28, 2017)

you didn't tell @fordmike65  you got a oneway ticket ? :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2017)

THE STIG said:


> you didn't tell @fordmike65  you got a oneway ticket ? :eek:



Oh no.....not again


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh no.....not again




you could send him to the Cecil Hotel


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey Chris, thanks for pointing out my lack of maintenance and Riding anyway.  Super fun day.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 Great ride, great people, great Bikes


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 28, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey Chris, thanks for pointing out my lack of maintenance and Riding anyway.  Super fun day.
> View attachment 729968 View attachment 729969 View attachment 729970 View attachment 729971 View attachment 729972 View attachment 729973 View attachment 729974 View attachment 729975 View attachment 729976 View attachment 729977
> Great ride, great people, great Bikes




Is @bikewhorder wearing a "Schwinn" shirt?! Must of been a loaner as well.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Is @bikewhorder wearing a "Schwinn" shirt?! Must of been a loaner as well.



Shhhh. I was part of my disguise.  I don't think they ever suspected it was me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey Chris, thanks for pointing out my lack of maintenance and Riding anyway.  Super fun day.
> View attachment 729968 View attachment 729969 View attachment 729970 View attachment 729971 View attachment 729972 View attachment 729973 View attachment 729974 View attachment 729975 View attachment 729976 View attachment 729977
> Great ride, great people, great Bikes



Yeah thanks for giving me a bike to ride and taking me along. I got the ride two different Colson LWB single bars on one trip. Pretty sweet.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2017)

It was great to meet & ride with you Chris, aka Bikewhorder.


 I heard it was about 20 below in Maine today, so maybe you ought to cancel your flight back, and we can go riding again tomorrow.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2017)

Just waiting for my flight now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 28, 2017)

I need to quit my job and ride during the week more often 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> But just so everyone knows I'm still alive and Kicking. I survived Mike's "hospitality" last night. And I also survived his vicious dog that he warned me about. He is a pretty vicious...cuddler..
> 
> View attachment 729849



Mike should patent the auto fill cocktail glasses he has.they never run out.and that dog is crazy,but we all love him.


----------



## mike j (Dec 29, 2017)

Lookin' good out there, the Cali cartel really rolled out the red carpet for you, Chris. Looks like hippy Mike even shaved for the occasion.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 29, 2017)

So I just got a reminder on my way home of how small the antique Bicycle World is. While walking through the Philadelphia Airport I came upon an antique bike display and I was like "hey I know that bike!" It's the BSA that Curtis had at Trexlertown last year. Apparently he has a display in the airport.










View attachment 730077


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 29, 2017)

*SOB!* Here in the Portland Maine airport there's a Tom's of Maine soap display with what could be the very last bar of my favorite soap in existence. If there weren't so many people around I would smash the glass and take it.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2017)

I can hear the security announcement now.
"Gate 23! We got a guy jerking off in front of the Toms Soap display."


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> I can hear the security announcement now.
> "Gate 23! We got a guy jerking off in front of the Toms Soap display."



Nah, people don't speak with exclamation points up here it would just come over the radio as "Ayuh, looks like we got another guy jerking off in front of the soap display buddy, we might want to get someone over there before there's a cleanup involved."


----------



## RJWess (Dec 29, 2017)

What a Awesome build! I need to do a build like this one day.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah, that bike was cool!
It belonged to a guy who just happened to be riding by, and when he saw our bikes, he hung out with us the rest of the day.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey @bikewhorder , you should’ve stayed a few more days to get some sun on them legs, man they bright, lol.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 30, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Hey @bikewhorder , you should’ve stayed a few more days to get some sun on them legs, man they bright, lol.



Maybe, but coming home to a three day weekend was about the best idea I ever had.  Besides my bright white legs help me blend into my surroundings here in this snow covered Ice box I call home.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 30, 2017)

RJWess said:


> What a Awesome build! I need to do a build like this one day.
> 
> View attachment 730294




I've seen that bike before but couldn't remember where. Nice bike.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/21st-century-hawthorne-flyer.104338/

I was going to mention the legs also.......


----------



## Intense One (Dec 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Hey Chris, thanks for pointing out my lack of maintenance and Riding anyway.  Super fun day.
> View attachment 729968 View attachment 729969 View attachment 729970 View attachment 729971 View attachment 729972 View attachment 729973 View attachment 729974 View attachment 729975 View attachment 729976 View attachment 729977
> Great ride, great people, great Bikes



I'm liking those Intense socks, dude!  I have a matching jersey!


----------

